

Chinese Wi-Fi monitoring requirement goes into effect at Internet cafes, etc. - dctoedt
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/26/world/asia/26china.html

======
Luyt
Do you remember the flopped 'Green Dam' software[1] that was to be mandatory
pre-installed on every PC sold in China? They're trying it again with this
monitoring software.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Dam_Youth_Escort>

------
andrewpi
The 'Propaganda Department'? At least they are honest about their aims, I
suppose.

~~~
pyre
I remember reading a forum post (maybe on HN), where someone from China made
the comment that in the US the propaganda is so much more subtle than it is in
China.

~~~
Volpe
Not really subtle, just in the US they are called lobbyists.

tom-a-hto - to-mah-to

~~~
pyre
IIRC, the person was referring to the media, not to Capital Hill.

~~~
Volpe
Oh because lobbyists have NOTHING to do with the media... sheesh, how could I
think such a thing.

I stand corrected.

------
albahk
Travelling through a lot of airports in China I often see the "free wifi"
stickers inviting you to connect. Upon connecting to the wifi, a gateway page
asks you to go the customer service counter where they take a copy of your
passport before issuing you a user/pass for internet access. All I want to do
is browse HN or blogs to pass the time but knowing they have tied my browsing
to my passport makes me feel incredibly paranoid about it. If i go to the
wrong blog, will they stop me at immigration on my next trip?

~~~
wiradikusuma
Last Saturday I spent hours online from Shenzhen airport, there's no such
requirement there. But of course some articles mentioned in HN are
inaccessible since they're hosted on G+ :(

------
flocial
Welcome to China+ ! In Japan they're also debating mandatory ID for Internet
cafes. They have soft guidelines that no one follows because it's bad for
business. Cafes here don't let you just plugin like in Europe. Also comes with
tons of manga and passes to online games and seedy paid sites.

The rationale is that IDing prevents crime. However, it's also how a
controversial coast guard video was leaked when government was being
incompetent as usual.

~~~
pwim
Whenever I've gone to a net cafe in Japan, I've always been asked for id.

------
ck2
Somehow I missed China in the title and was reading the article, believing for
a minute it was very plausible this was happening in the USA from "homeland
security".

------
kevinchen
I've been to China many times, and I've never seen a Mexican restaurant there.

~~~
davepage
Shanghai has everything

